# Mud



## ncfishin (Apr 24, 2018)

Anybody ever seen the movie? Mud. Mathew Mac. How would have you guys got the boat out of the tree?


----------



## thedude (Apr 24, 2018)

Never seen it but heard it it is WEIRD! Worth watching?


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 25, 2018)

I liked it. I'm a fan of matthew mcconaughey, ever since Dazed and Confused. Besides, what movie aint weird these days?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't seen it but if it has a boat in a tree it must be good! Now I want to see it.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 25, 2018)

Sink a big barrel around the tree and fill it with water?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

Advertise "free firewood- bring chainsaw" in craigslist.


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 25, 2018)

That's it! I can imagine being his buddy, waitin' on the 45.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (May 12, 2018)

That is a good movie.


----------

